

Rails 4.0 Sneak Peek: Queueing - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/ruby/2012/06/25/rails-4-sneak-peek-queueing.html

======
wtn
HN story about the git commit: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3899080>

~~~
bcardarella
It should be noted that there have been changes since the original commit.
There have been efforts made to make the queue customizable, swapping out the
Consumer thread, and some debate over if there should be named queues. (right
now there are not)

In addition, I have a pending pull request to add async ActionMailer:
<https://github.com/rails/rails/pull/6839>

~~~
sant0sk1
Just wanted to say that that there pull request is a shining example of how
awesome GitHub is for open source.

~~~
vdm
+1. Proper code review among people who don't work for the same company. The
web needs platforms to enable all writing, e.g. laws and business documents to
be written this way.

------
ne0codex
<http://xkcd.com/853/>

------
philwelch
Instead of pushing an object that responds to "run", why not just pass, say, a
lambda?

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Because:
[https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/adff4a706a5d7ad18ef053...](https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/adff4a706a5d7ad18ef05303461e1a0d848bd662#commitcomment-1267968)

